# V8 Symphony



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*V8 Symphony*
(click the above link for the HSV promo)
Posted May 14, 2005, 8:30 AM ET by Walter J Keegan Jr.​
In 2005, GM has banished the old 5.7-liter V8 and made it better by adding 0.3-liters and about 50 horsepower. We’ve seen the LS2 engine find a home in the C6 Corvette, give the GTO and SSR a power infusion and the new Trailblazer SS puts the power out to all four wheels. 

Word is the next Vortec 6000 truck engine will have much to do with the LS2 including its 400 horsepower. Holden, GM’s Australian arm, is welcoming the LS2 engine with a little symphony of LS2 sounds. The picture-show features many of the new HSV high-performance coupes and sedans including their GTO HSV package, more aggressively styled than the one shipped to the States.

http://www.autoblog.com/entry/1234000470043348/​


----------

